# I Google Images "Detroit" and this pops up:



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2014)

Here most of this stuff would be salvaged, unless this was back in like the '70s when anything damaged enough was destroyed in an attempt to rebuild the community. I now _really_ want to go, for I love any building decrepit and abandoned.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been to & or drove by a few of those places. Lots of Abandoned Buildings in Detroit. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

It looks like there are some great post apocalyptic movie sets in Detroit. Maybe Hollywood could come to the rescue of some of them.


----------



## Bixel (Oct 26, 2014)

The company I work for does street level imaging. We just finished up a contract in Detroit not that long ago in which we took photos of every single property in Detroit for the City. Saw some very interesting things, thats for sure.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

Cool, I hope they take TV/movies into consideration. I'm sure "The Walking Dead" are up that way too, not just in the Atlanta area.Come to think of it, has there been a winter season on that show? I saw some fall season episodes but don't recall any snow.[8|]


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been buy a few of those area's also. I live just north of Detroit. Grew up there though. Be careful walking around. Need eyes in the back of your head. Leon should know!I watch the 'Walking Dead' every sunday, and yes there are no 'winter' scenes or episodes. Atlanta doesn't get snow hardly ever I think? Thats where they are at. Do zombies freeze?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

I would think so, having no circulatory system, but they'd just thaw out in the spring and start over. [] Easy pickin's in the mean time.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2014)

Not to change topic (though I haven't watched the T.V. in over a year)  but here is one link that, if you click the white "i" in a blue circle in each room on all the floors, you can basically take a virtual tour of one of the schools (now gone, as you see happening in  the photo) there:  http://detroiturbex.com/content/schools/cass/architecture/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

That was cool, I'll get back to it. The pool area didn't look too bad but the science lab was a mess.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2014)

Which science lab? There are several-- I told my girlfriend that's gonna be our house one day. *Giggles* And I pointed out which room would be ours too! She, of course, just loved the whole idea. Haw haw!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 27, 2014)

They have made lot of Movies in Detroit past few years. Until the stupid Governor tried to put a stop to it. Governor pretty much scared off all the movie people. That Idiot. Clint Eastwoods Gran Torino filmed in Detroit, Eminems 8 mile movie filmed right next to where I lived & my Mother in Law was in that movie, I was on the set. That one pic of Spirit Bears is the same Theatre Parking lot in Eminems movie. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 27, 2014)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 27, 2014)

How come I can only post 1 photo now? What happened to 3 photo's? And why less then 100kb? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 27, 2014)

Took this pic myself. Detroit not all ugly. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 28, 2014)

All you have to do is go to google maps, and click on street view and you can go all over Detroit. Its a real shame how one of the cities with the most attractive buildings and old homes has been destroyed by scumbaggery of all kinds. politicians on the take, companies not caring about there employees, black street gangs, Mexican street gangs, white street gangs, and just plain crooks of every stripe.............


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 28, 2014)

Andy, Detroit is just an exacerbated form of any larger-size city--mine included, which is medium, I think. If you compare it to San Diego...not so much. Lol. We tend to know more about the happenings in other places than our own towns. 
I find the wrecked architecture and the creepy-feeling some of the run-down, abandoned places to be, well, beautiful and inviting.  
Looks like it was a beautiful night when you took that, Leon.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 28, 2014)

This was a very nice school in its day. It has facilities that many of our High Schools in the area don't even have.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 31, 2014)

It's fascinating and sad to know they're gone.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 1, 2014)

The state took over "Belle Isle" on the Detroit river. And it is already showing great improvements. It has a permanent Disc Golf course also. Love it!!


----------

